# Hmmmm...Momma seems pregnant again?



## stina3246 (Mar 3, 2008)

My Dumbo female had a litter of 8 babies just about 2 weeks ago. They just opened their eyes 2 days ago and are just starting to sample solid foods. I took Mom out for a little alone time and she feels pregnant again!!
She has NOT had contact with ANY of my other rats let alone the boy at all. Could one of her sons gotten her prego again already? I thought you didn't seperate until 5 weeks? Regardless they aren't weaned yet. Is it possible for a rat to get "double" pregnant...like maybe retain sperm from the male? I've heard of some rodents doing this but not rats. Does she maybe just still have some of her baby weight?
To top it all off my feeder rat rescue looks pregnant!! (This would not surprise me at all....she was an ex-breeder and I have NO idea how long she'd been retired.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, are you POSITIVE that she had no contact with a male, even for just a few minutes, after her litter was born, because females begin their heat cycles again right after birth.
Or, she could just have some fatty weight left from all the extra protien you're suppsoed to have fed her, and all....
If you're really concerned, then you could take her to a vet.


----------



## stina3246 (Mar 3, 2008)

I am POSATIVE she has had no contact with my male. Not even for a second.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Then she cannot be pregnant again. Is she feeling well? Just to make sure she doesn't have a uterine infection going on, but she would act sick then.
Some fish species (guppies) can save sperm for another batch of babies. Thank goodness rats can't.
I would keep a close eye on her.


----------



## stina3246 (Mar 3, 2008)

She seems fine, She's eating, ,drinking, pooping, got lots of energy. she does seem a bit annoyed with her kids though. She's nursing them fine but when she's trying to eat they bug her and she has to keep pushing them away. I try to give her alone time so she can eat in peace.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

That's normal, that she wants time alone.
She's not pregnant if she hasn't been with a mature male, then, and after the kids are gone and weaned, if she continues to get bigger, TAKE HER TO A VET ASAP! She could hae an infection where the uterus fills with pus.


----------

